# Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this app"



## HomicidalBunny

*Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this app"*

Having issues opening any microsoft office files on my computer (.docx, .pptx, .xlsx, etc). I can still create new files without any issues, but as soon as I try to open a downloaded document, I get the following errors:










Once I click OK:










I've tried uninstalling office with Revo Uninstaller to remove all remnants such as registry data and leftover folders, with no luck.

Note that if I open the document(s) with an alternate means (such as wordpad for .docx files, or even google spreadsheets for excel files) they work fine, so I doubt the files are corrupting when I download them.

Any ideas?


----------



## HomicidalBunny

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

bump :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

See if this relates to you: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...nfigured/58dba00a-8044-404f-92dc-2c6e2005c002


----------



## HomicidalBunny

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

Unfortunately it does not. The compatibility mode options was already unchecked, and repairing the installation did nothing.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

Uninstall Microsoft Office with _Revo_, doing the *Advanced* method which deletes all Registry entries, restart the computer.
Browse to _C:\Program Files\_, and _C:\Program Files x86,_ if there is a Microsoft Office folder, in either, *delete* it. 
Browse to _C:\Program Files\Common Files_, if there is an Office folder here, *Delete *it.
Make sure Hidden Files is viewable, browse to _C:\Users\[YourUserName]\AppData\Local\Microsoft_ delete the Office folder here. 
Then _C:\Users\[YourUserName]\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft_ delete the Office folder here. Empty the Recycle Bin, restart the computer. 
Now Enable the Hidden Builtin Administrator account. Log out as You, login as Builtin Admin. Try a different Office disc, Now try to install Office again. After it installs, log out as Built in Admin, login as you, disable Hidden Admin.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

Unfortunately that hasn't worked either.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*



> Try a different Office disc


 Did you try a different Office disc? Did you try this disc on another computer to test?
Have you done all Windows Updates? including the Optional ones? You need *.Net Framework 4.3* as well as older versions to install Office.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

Yes, yes, and yes. I have .NET frameworks up to version 4.6.1.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

What version of Office?


----------



## HomicidalBunny

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

It's Office Professional 2013 version 15.0.4420.1017


----------



## Corday

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

Please don't take this as doubting your knowledge. Are the documents you're downloading in something other than standard Word formats?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

Completely uninstall Office with the MS Easy Fix Tool. 
Restart and do a search for any Microsoft Office programs or files, delete any leftovers. If you have a Microsoft Account/Email address, and _ANY_ Office Product key, download Office 2016 here: https://products.office.com/en-us/get-office-oem-download-page


----------



## HomicidalBunny

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*



Corday said:


> Please don't take this as doubting your knowledge. Are the documents you're downloading in something other than standard Word formats?


All good, no offence taken. I'd rather cover all bases and get to the bottom of the issue than attempt to keep everyone's ego intact and potentially go nowhere 

I am indeed trying to open files with .doc (and .docx, .xls, .xlsx, .ppt, .pptx, etc) file extensions.



spunk.funk said:


> Completely uninstall Office with the MS Easy Fix Tool.
> Restart and do a search for any Microsoft Office programs or files, delete any leftovers. If you have a Microsoft Account/Email address, and _ANY_ Office Product key, download Office 2016 here: https://products.office.com/en-us/get-office-oem-download-page


Thanks for another method. I'll put it to the test in the coming days.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*



> I am indeed trying to open files with .doc (and .docx, .xls, .xlsx, .ppt, .pptx, etc) file extensions.


 The Free OpenOffice or LibreOffice open all of these file extensons


----------



## HomicidalBunny

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*



spunk.funk said:


> The Free OpenOffice or LibreOffice open all of these file extensons


Thanks, I'm aware. I'm just too used to MS Office that I can't get comfortable with anything else.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

Go into Excel>File>Options>Trust Center>Trust Center Settings>Protected View and uncheck all options. Now go back into Word and see what happens.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*



Corday said:


> Go into Excel>File>Options>Trust Center>Trust Center Settings>Protected View and uncheck all options. Now go back into Word and see what happens.


Well it doesnt work for word if I do it in Excel, but if I do the same thing in Word it works!

Can we edit the OP to include the solution for visibility? Seems it's been too long since I made the post to edit it myself.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Microsoft Office - "The operating system is not presently configured to run this*

PM me with how you'd like it to read and I'll make the adjustment.


----------

